# ANOTHER TOWNER !!!



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

Hello everyone !! I was just given another Towner drag Harrow. This one is a Three point mount style. Its a little flimsy in the center but I think I can beef it up some . Do any of you have one of these if so how do you like it ??


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I have the older model of this one........









Taylor Pittsburgh 7' 6


The Series 377 is a heavy-duty disc harrow designed for medium to low acreage applications. Suitable for tractors from 30-50 HP. This disc features a tubular frame in a weight class rugged enough for the farmer or landscaper, yet commercial enough for the




www.ruralking.com





We use it quite a bit and it does ok....The main thing I use it for is to rough cut up our outside horse arena then come behind it with our TR3E since the disc harrow does not cut it up very fine........It works great for working ground that has not been cut up in a long time......Great sod buster......


----------

